# Invictus Guitars part ways with Vildhjarta



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have no comment on this. Not enough information to formulate an opinion yet.
It sounds like the guitars maybe weren't what they wanted, and Invictus didn't feel like the changes the band wanted were reasonable.
https://www.facebook.com/notes/invictus-guitars-uk/invictus-guitars-parts-ways-with-vildhjarta/288368901246567


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder what they wanted. Copies of some sort, surely.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 22, 2012)

Just think of all the orders they got because of Vildhjarta, only to find that Vildhjarta didn't like them. 
Jumping on the bandwagon=Fail


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2012)

Sometimes its smarter not to say endorsees have left..most companies dont really even declare it


----------



## JamesM (Apr 22, 2012)

Doesn't mean Vildhjarta didn't like them, they just wanted spec changes the company didn't want to offer. They very well could be great guitars, or they could blow cock. The point is no one should jump to conclusions.

That said, the endorsement was pretty rushed and that was a mistake.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 22, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## Battousai (Apr 22, 2012)

maybe theyre trying to go too far too fast.. seems like an awful lot of hype/drama for a company that just started.


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 22, 2012)

not enough thall?


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> not enough thall?



Thall of Vildhjarta?


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 22, 2012)

We'd need to hear from the guitarists themselves since Invictus is unwilling to disclose the issue in further detail.


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> We'd need to hear from the guitarists themselves since Invictus is unwilling to disclose the issue in further detail.



Are they on here do you know?


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 22, 2012)

Aftermath1 said:


> Are they on here do you know?



I recall Bergstrom being a member, but don't quote me on it. I'm merely going by memory.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

Aftermath1 said:


> Are they on here do you know?



I'm friends with Daniel on Facebook, but I don't feel like asking him, as it just seems unprofessional. They'll tell us if they want us to know.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2012)

Why do you guys care so much?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 22, 2012)

Just read there that one of the guitarists has left the band. Maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Thallkenbrack (Apr 22, 2012)

From what I've seen so far, it looks like the guitars were not what they asked for, and that the band will post a full disclosure tomorrow.


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> I'm friends with Daniel on Facebook, but I don't feel like asking him, as it just seems unprofessional. They'll tell us if they want us to know.



Yeah probably best.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why do you guys care so much?



I was interested in their guitars and I just want to see if it was something to do with the company for the reason they left.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 22, 2012)

More builder drama. Awesome.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why do you guys care so much?



I'm in the market for a custom seven string, and I was interested in Invictus guitars. Learning more about the company will help me make a better decision on which brand to commission.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 22, 2012)

since when do companies make public announcements like this? pretty embarrassing to read.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 22, 2012)

and this is why companies like ibanez owns your soul when you become an endorsee... 


Unless they drop YOU, you are in it for a while


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 22, 2012)

I love how the comments on the Facebook page went from "Man I wounder what happened, and who the guilty party is?" to "ZOMG Invictus is the best, they are just not grateful!!!"

I'm personally interested because after hearing about Mike Sherman, I'd never want to put myself at risk for that kind of issue. With a company that is affordable and gaining popularity to have their biggest endorser drop them is a call for alarm. Could it be a simple issue like unreasonable specs, in all likely hood yes. Could it be the sign of something much worse, unlikely, but I'd rather know now and not later.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> More builder drama. Awesome.



My thoughts exactly. Seems like this pops up in some manner or another every five months or so.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe they're going to another brand? Basically, it doesn't have to mean that somebody was an asshole, or something messed up. It could mean it just didn't work out and now the band is going another route.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Maybe they're going to another brand? Basically, it doesn't have to mean that somebody was an asshole, or something messed up. It could mean it just didn't work out and now the band is going another route.



Precisely why I decided not to make any comments. It's too soon to tell. At this point, all we can do is speculate.


----------



## Faine (Apr 22, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Just read there that one of the guitarists has left the band. Maybe that had something to do with it.



Which one??


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 22, 2012)

^ im surprised no one else asked that


----------



## hypotc (Apr 23, 2012)

Vildhjarta: Jimmie Åkerström parts ways with the band | got-djent.com


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 23, 2012)

Phooey.


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

hypotc said:


> Vildhjarta: Jimmie Åkerström parts ways with the band | got-djent.com


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 23, 2012)

Did they not look like a Blackmachine enough?


----------



## vansinn (Apr 23, 2012)

What's the big deal? Many endeorsements are about showcasing the product in the media, while often playing something else or the unavailable custom model in the studio 
I just don't get the hype..


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 23, 2012)

I seriously don't get the big deal either. This isn't a big guitar brand and the band aren't that big either? Who cares?


----------



## Navid (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn,
Now that Vildhjarta is no more endorsed by Invictus Guitars, I am no longer planning to order my custom guitars from Invictus.

Just kidding. We care nothing.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Apr 23, 2012)

They said on facebook that out of respect for Invictus they won't go into details about the issues. They also said they'd start stocking up on Ibanez XL's


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 23, 2012)

This makes more noise than their endorsement in the first place. ^^ Good advertising.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

The comments on that Facebook note make me want to die.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm just in here to witness the disproportionate drama that fans are creating  This event does not merit any drama.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll put it like this. As a band, if you're being endorsed by a small, relatively unknown luthier, and then Ibanez offers you endorsements......... and you dont have a contract with invictus... WELL what would YOU do? lol Purely speculation of course, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it depends on the contract what I would would do. 
Maybe they weren't feeling right the Invictus guitars. Thats does not mean that Invictus are bad guitars whatsoever. Maybe they just wanted something else.

No big deal to me. Doesn't make Vildhjarta a less good band, and it doesn't make Invictus a bad company.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Apr 23, 2012)

"Just get over it, go out with somebody else"


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 23, 2012)

WHAT THEY POSTED ON FACEBOOK:
"Hello,

# 1 We have parted ways with our beloved Jimmie Åkerström, unfortunately we had to ask him to leave.
Theres no bad blood what so ever, we're still very close friends.
This does not affect writing or touring.

# 2 We have decided to terminate our agreement with invictus guitars and send back the guitars we've received from them as they couldnt meet our requirements.
*
Back on stocking up on ibby xl's!* ^^

SEE YOU ON THE ROAD!"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 23, 2012)

Sucks for a small luthier not just to have lost one of their biggest endorsers, but to have two guitars sent back that may be hard to sell on. They have 'thall' written on them, so that's a niche market. As for the specifications, surely the band decided on the specs in the first place? 

I don't care too much but even so, it's a bit odd.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 23, 2012)

It's just pure curiosity for me.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

It's nice to see the comments here are more mature than the ones on the Facebook note.
Holy wow are some of those people morons.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2012)

Seems weird to me that Invictus released a statement regarding the "split."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 23, 2012)

The sooner builders start ignoring stuff like this (artist switch teams all the time, it's REALLY not a big deal) the more seriously people will take them. 

A simple "Hey, good luck guys, thanks for the support. We wish you the best." is all that is needed. This whole thing just seems over the top and just eludes to bad blood.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 23, 2012)

Well. I'm sure it'll probably be public pretty soon why they left.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 23, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The sooner builders start ignoring stuff like this (artist switch teams all the time, it's REALLY not a big deal) the more seriously people will take them.
> 
> A simple "Hey, good luck guys, thanks for the support. We wish you the best." is all that is needed. This whole thing just seems over the top and just eludes to bad blood.



that's pretty much what it sounds like right now.  Does Invictus have any guitars in the wild aside from the ones that Vildjar..whatever they're called received? I just want to see more of their stuff. I dig trying to generate more business and more recognition, but the way the band and the builder are posting stuff online sounds bad. 

Small luthier endorsements just don't seem like a viable thing though - you're out of money right off the bat and without a consistent production stream, keeping your endorsees happy might be an issue. I'm giving a guitar to an artist in May, but that's only because I think the band rules and the guitar player was an awesome guy from day one (and didn't know I built guitars.).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 23, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Small luthier endorsements just don't seem like a viable thing though


 


It seems to be a trend these days for up and coming builders to endorse or even make signature model instruments. 

I understand fully the concept of artist endorsement, but it seems these builders and in many cases the artists are putting the cart before the horse. 

It's alluring, being in a band and getting free/discounted/signature gear. It's something a lot of guys strive for. In that same way making signature models and having an "artist roster" is something a lot of builders want. I just think it's unhealthy for it to be forced so early in bother side's careers.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 23, 2012)

Was trying to think something to quote from MaxOfMetal, but EVERYTHING is bang on, haha.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2012)

Vik seems to have sone a great job as an independant luthier and endorsees, as has Strandberg. I dont think its not viable.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 23, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Vik seems to have sone a great job as an independant luthier and endorsees, as has Strandberg. I dont think its not viable.



Vik and Strandberg also have some traits that separate them from the crowd. Vik is notably one of the most detail-oriented companies with insane wood selections and unique body shapes. Strandberg guitars have some patented technology and ergonomics that appeal to their demographic. What does Invictus have? Not a lot, other than Blackmachine/Parker inspired head stocks and superstrat bodies.


----------



## Daemon (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't understand Vildhjarta's decision..
I'm also endorsing Invictus, and I know that the Invictus guys are pretty nice, and ready to make some efforts. So I don't know exactly what happened, but I'm really surprised.
I heard that they will use Invictus as backup rig, and not as main... maybe it's the matter. But I'm not sure of my source.
BTW I saw previously that Jimmie kept his Invictus !

To conclude, I'm convinced that Invictus quality isn't the matter, 'cause if you want to try their guitar, just go to their workshop, and they'll let you judge. So IMO, it's just some Management problems..

~ Ben, The Nocturnal Chaos


----------



## JamesM (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm tired of this conjecture. 

MOAR FACTS


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 23, 2012)

lol 'facts'? 

Here's a thought. Maybe they just didn't like them? Whoop de do.

Imagine all the press releases if every company associated with Mustaine said something, haha.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> lol 'facts'?
> 
> Here's a thought. Maybe they just didn't like them? Whoop de do.
> 
> Imagine all the press releases if every company associated with Mustaine said something, haha.



Not the same thing at all. People ordered from Invictus based on this bands signing. They want to know if there are problems. It's a legitimate concern.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 23, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> lol 'facts'?
> 
> Here's a thought. Maybe they just didn't like them? Whoop de do.
> 
> Imagine all the press releases if every company associated with Mustaine said something, haha.



You don't have to be cranky. 

Facts like, why? What spec changes did they desire? Invictus says they are against the values of their company--what values? 

I haven't got interest in the company, more like how this much-ado-about-nothing is surely much-ado-about-something.


----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 23, 2012)

It all looks fairly straight forward. 

Quote from the guitar company



> We couldn't meet the requirements asked of us, and the decision to split was mutual. We sincerely apologise to those fans hoping to see Vildhjarta with our guitars, and hope that Ibanez are able to do this fantastic band some justice with increadible axes.



Sounds like they received an Ibanez Endorsement. And knowing a few details of the tier system that Ibanez has with endorsees, I'm guessing they were at least getting 2 models each minimum, plus access to LACS

Asking a really small, independent luthier company to built 6 custom models per year just for one band sounds like a pretty big ask,


----------



## aaron_rose (Apr 23, 2012)

im with the captain.


----------



## Thallkenbrack (Apr 23, 2012)

The band members were asked why Invictus didn't meet their requirements, and they responded "We were looking for playable guitars" and "out of respect for Invictus, we won't go into details".

It sounds like a one time thing, but I think they might've fucked up pretty badly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 23, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Vik seems to have sone a great job as an independant luthier and endorsees, as has Strandberg. I dont think its not viable.



Two successes (well, lets see how the next couple years play out) does not prove the point. 

There are far more fails than passes here. 

Strandberg and Vik already somewhat proved themselves before _seeking_ endorsees. Even then, they aren't throwing guitars at artists. All artists for both brands have paid for their guitars, no super deals or freebies from what I've heard.



Artifacts in Motion said:


> Vik and Strandberg also have some traits that separate them from the crowd. Vik is notably one of the most detail-oriented companies with insane wood selections and unique body shapes. Strandberg guitars have some patented technology and ergonomics that appeal to their demographic. What does Invictus have? Not a lot, other than Blackmachine/Parker inspired head stocks and superstrat bodies.



Eh, there are plenty of even less inspired builders who make GREAT guitars and have a wonderful track record and a big artist roster. 



Guitarman700 said:


> Not the same thing at all. People ordered from Invictus based on this bands signing. They want to know if there are problems. It's a legitimate concern.



Anyone who ordered a guitar because a band signed with them is, well, for a lack of a better term, fucking stupid. 



Thallkenbrack said:


> The band members were asked why Invictus didn't meet their requirements, and they responded "We were looking for playable guitars" and "out of respect for Invictus, we won't go into details".
> 
> It sounds like a one time thing, but I think they might've fucked up pretty badly.



Yeah. No bad blood at all.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 23, 2012)

It seems like both parties are being pretty professional about this. That's good.

I would still like to know why they weren't happy with the guitars.

If nothing else, those guitars were fucking beautiful.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy shit people. Mostly speaking to the facebook crowd

This isn't the Ernie Ball / Van Halen split of the early 90's.... 

This is a virtually no name band splitting from a virtually no name luthier. While each my have their own fanboi's, and Im sure they have their own merits, neither of them are overly popular, nor does it warrant all the bullshit. Good lord.... 

Moving to ibanez... It makes sense if you are an up and coming band. Many more options, and much more press for the band, kind of a no brainer really.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone who ordered a guitar because a band signed with them is, well, for a lack of a better term, fucking stupid.


Not disputing that, just stating that they exist. I don't understand why they would either but hey, it's their money.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 23, 2012)

From Invictus: 



> Dear Harrison,
> 
> Vildhjarta are about to commence a long, hard tour and feature at a number of different venues all around the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## bob123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> From Invictus:



Thanks!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 23, 2012)

i dont get it. why didnt they just say that in the beginning. it wouldnt have been so dramatic and stupid lol


----------



## bob123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Purelojik said:


> i dont get it. why didnt they just say that in the beginning. it wouldnt have been so dramatic and stupid lol



less publicity for both.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if they'll pick the endorsement back up when they get back from their tour.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 24, 2012)

I was gonna give this a quick read....but then I went on with living my life


----------



## Rook (Apr 24, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> I was gonna take the time to post this message....but then I did anyway




Fixed





I keed I keed


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 24, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> I wonder if they'll pick the endorsement back up when they get back from their tour.



As far as I can tell, they're not. Daniel said they're just going back to Ibanez XLs.


----------



## Angus Clark (Apr 24, 2012)

Just read this on the Invictus fb:

"Although Mr. Jimmie Åkerström has parted ways with Vildhjarta, we had a fabulous time with him and the boys during our time together...

Which is why we are super pleased that Jimmie is still with us, in his new full time outfit, Suspended Animation! His new build and new band is quite different from before.

Jimmie is working with us to put together a T6 build (6 string tele) and we should have some great stuff on this soon. In the mean time, check him out "

I guess the split with Jimmie and Invictus could be related.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2012)

Like I said before, this situation really doesn't merit all the attention it's getting.

With that said, is it wrong that, in spite of having that opinion, I can't wait to see what information is released next?... It's all gossip... Like watching a bad soap opera which you know is terrible, but you still keep on watching to see what happens.


----------



## Angus Clark (Apr 24, 2012)

Exactly. Though builder gossip is actually remotely interesting.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

From Invictus' Facebook page today. 

Although Mr. Jimmie Åkerström has parted ways with Vildhjarta, we had a fabulous time with him and the boys during our time together...

Which is why we are super pleased that Jimmie is still with us, in his new full time outfit, Suspended Animation! His new build and new band is quite different from before.

Jimmie is working with us to put together a T6 build (6 string tele) and we should have some great stuff on this soon. In the mean time, check him out


----------



## Daemon (Apr 25, 2012)

Truth is that VIldhjarta received damaged guitars, and wanted to have 3 new guitars in only 1month, and that the damaged guitars should be fixed in another guitar shop and paid by Invictus.
But when Invictus asked when the guitars were damages, it occurs that it's because Calle checked the guitars in as excess baggage when he came to collect the guitars and then didnt lock the case..


----------



## Rook (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds a bit marclar


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 25, 2012)

so much fanboy'ness in this thread


----------



## JamesM (Apr 25, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> so much fanboy'ness in this thread



I actually don't even like Vildhjarta. Is it so wrong to be interested in a series of ambiguous events?


----------



## themike (Apr 25, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I actually don't even like Vildhjarta. Is it so wrong to be interested in a series of ambiguous events?


 
Exactly. I could care less about the band, and although the guitars look cool, I really have no interest in the brand either. With that being said, who doesn't enjoy watching a public breakup? 

Also found it funny that they rushed to film a rehersal video with their Ibanez's after the news broke


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 25, 2012)

this much interest in meaningless events can easily be misconstrued...apologies


----------



## joe-tofu (Apr 26, 2012)

I look at it this way:
I'm in the market for a custom right now and of course, Invictus guitars came up, too ... there's a lot of "hype" going on about them right now. 

Now check out the Invictus-Fanpage on Facebook. There are lots of pictures of unfinished guitars and very few finished guitars (while the unfinished guitars somehow look a bit "coarse"). So in the last weeks it was obvious to me, that they put all their efforts in the Vildhisomething-guitars. 

Now reading about the band sending back the guitars, not knowing the exact reason, is a kind of a warning sign to me and from the distance I just can't judge if these feelings are justified. That beeing said, I really would like to know more about the breakup.

So for a few people this isn't about fanboy'ness of a band or a luthier ... it's about the luthiers quality that is in question.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 26, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> I look at it this way:
> I'm in the market for a custom right now and of course, Invictus guitars came up, too ... there's a lot of "hype" going on about them right now.
> 
> Now check out the Invictus-Fanpage on Facebook. There are lots of pictures of unfinished guitars and very few finished guitars (while the unfinished guitars somehow look a bit "coarse"). So in the last weeks it was obvious to me, that they put all their efforts in the Vildhisomething-guitars.
> ...



And that's how it is for the rest of us. The fact that Invictus is an up and coming luthier with a blemish like this concerns their entire demographic. Be that as it may, the fact that neither party was happy with what went down also implicates Vildhjarta. When you take into account that neither of the parties was willing to give any information on the matter, it really makes you wonder.

If Invictus did all they could to satiate Vildhjarta and couldn't make the deal happen, then it's their fault. If Vildhjarta didn't hold up their end of the bargain, then it's theirs. If both parties were fully knowledgeable in all aspects and couldn't come to an agreement, then it's nothing we should worry about.
Still, I find it interesting and I want to know all of the details.


----------



## joe-tofu (Apr 26, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> If Invictus did all they could to satiate Vildhjarta and couldn't make the deal happen, then it's their fault. If Vildhjarta didn't hold up their end of the bargain, then it's theirs. If both parties were fully knowledgeable in all aspects and couldn't come to an agreement, then it's nothing we should worry about.
> Still, I find it interesting and I want to know all of the details.



Exactly ... and as a potential customer, I want to know, if it's the luthiers fault or not.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 26, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> Exactly ... and as a potential customer, I want to know, if it's the luthiers fault or not.



And that's what a lot of the people are in this thread for. Honestly, if you were a seriously potential customer, I would email the guys at Invictus (also try to get in touch with those at Vildhjarta, if at all possible) and ask them what's going on. I'm sure they'd be willing to give you any information regarding the matter, especially since it's their reputation they're defending. (which it really shouldn't be anyways, but I digress.) Also, if you can, I suggest going to the shop and seeing for yourself/finding someone that has one and testing out their quality if you're that concerned. Otherwise, there are half a dozen luthiers that I could name that provide the same quality/high profile work that Invictus does. If they were a serious option for you, you wouldn't be concerned at all by some trivial media bullshit that just so happened to pop up and you would be doing the research for yourself.
and those are my 2 cents.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 26, 2012)

Daemon said:


> Truth is that VIldhjarta received damaged guitars, and wanted to have 3 new guitars in only 1month, and that the damaged guitars should be fixed in another guitar shop and paid by Invictus.
> But when Invictus asked when the guitars were damages, it occurs that it's because Calle checked the guitars in as excess baggage when he came to collect the guitars and then didnt lock the case..



That's not what I saw one of their guitarists say on facebook.


----------



## joe-tofu (Apr 26, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> If they were a serious option for you, you wouldn't be concerned at all by some trivial media bullshit that just so happened to pop up and you would be doing the research for yourself.
> and those are my 2 cents.



Dude, easy! 

I already contacted them about something else before and I have no problem, asking them about that issue as well. But come on ... would you blindly trust someone saying "...we parted ways, but it's not our fault..." (and it doesn't matter, which party says that). 

The bands facebook-comments on the guitars do not leave a good impression so far:
Q (fan): "If they weren't good enough wtf were your requirements?"
A (band): "Playable guitars"

The band also states, that out of respect for Invictus guitars, they won't go into details... so that's a dead end.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, here's the deal, if the guitars did truly have an actual problem then I don't think they wouldnt criticize them more, it seems like they got a sweet deal with Ibanez so they left Invictus, happens all the time to smaller luthiers. You guys are getting a little overkill here in terms of being harsh on a newer company.

Have we heard ANY legitimate complains? No

Have we seen solid communication? Yes

Have we seen some high profile endorsees like BoO? Yes


I can sort of see where your trust issues are stemming from, but don't be so quick to get your hate on. Seriously, you could say a lot of the same shit some of you are saying about some other luthiers here. 

It's not like these guys are Halo, Roter, etc...the main luthier has been building for a while too and seems pretty legitimate.


Maybe I'll order one just to bug you guys


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry, man. I didn't mean to seem all worked up. I'm not.

And no, I wouldn't blindly trust that. That's why this is such a big deal. Both parties are being ambiguous and we know almost nothing. Anything beyond what they've told us is purely conjecture.

What I meant to say is: If you're interested in getting an Invictus, then you should take anything said here or about this matter with a grain of salt.


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 27, 2012)

_Hey guys.....where the hell do I start? Firstly- my name is Jiv, and I work at Invictus Guitars UK.
_ 
We're doing our best to keep the business and the split as professional as possible. I really don't want to have to weigh in on gossip columns...but for the sake of appearance to show that we aren't avoiding it. Here I am.

Email me. Message me. Message us. Email us. Come and see us. Our workshop is open. Our clinic is open. The UK Tech metal fest is open.

Our guitars are on show at all the above places and we'll respond to anyone who enquires. Make of things what you will, but if you'd like to judge our instruments impartially...well, we're not exactly hiding.

I'm just saying, 

Everything else worth saying has already been said.


----------



## anunnaki (May 2, 2012)

What really happened:

Vildhjarta: Yeah these guitars are pretty good
Invictus: thanks
Vildhjarta: But just one problem
Invictus:What's that?
Vildhjarta:They're not THALL enough
Invictus: .... what?
Vildhjarta: The guitars aren't thall enough
Invictus: But we even put in an inlay that says THALL
Vildhjarta: THEY NEED TO BE MORE THALL
Invictus: I don't really get what you mean...
Vildhjarta: I don't think this is going to work out....

lol


----------

